# COM Surrogate has stopped working???



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

i just hooked up my new p55/i5 setup and was hopping to do some vantage runs but every time i hit RUN BENCHMARK it pops up... "COM Surrogate has stopped working" and closes.

i.....

reinstalled vantage and patch/update
reinstalled video and physx drivers
reinstalled mobo chipset drivers

not working.

then i.....


reinstalled OS, all drivers, updates, and all software.

im still getting the same damn error....

"COM Surrogate has stopped working" then vantage closes.

what the FUCK?

i googled it, yes i know how, and found little to no answer regaurding the issue IM having. other issues with the same error are related to Nero which i DONT have installed at all.

any help?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

try the bottom half of the guide on how to turn off Data Execution Prevention on dllhost
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...surrogate-has-stopped-working-error-in-vista/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

you cant with 64bit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

You can still disable it 
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/120778-dep-enable-disable.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

didnt help any.

still have the same problem.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

none of the futuremark programs will work.

it has something to do with the systeminfo scan.

i've done all the updates and still no change.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 29, 2009)

Have you tried a different OS or are you set on using Vista x64?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

7 build 7600 64bit


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 29, 2009)

oh man this has been awhile....I think there is a specific service you need to disable, did you do a cpu change after setting up a media center profile?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

fresh instal on a p55 mobo. its something to do with win7 + p55


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 29, 2009)

did you activate yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

yes. has nothing to do with my problem.

i cannot run any futuremark programs in win7 on my p55 board. i can switch the hdd to my x58 and everything works fine.

i think the P55 is too new for some software to work correctly.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry dumb question.....
Wonder why that's happening....You think it has to do with the way the cpu uses the PCI-E interface


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2009)

its just the new hardware. there is no software support with it yet. may be a few weeks before we see a solution. 

works ok in vista so far though


----------



## imun (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey...  know it sounds strange but you´re on ahci mode right? 
I had the same problem till now... installed win new plus drivers and no futuremark worked. everytime the "comsurrogate has stopped working" error.
I have gb p55m-ud2 and win7x64.
At last I tried to load the standard Bios settings including start the system in Ide mode and after reboot i could start every futuremark. I think thats the problem. one time befor I installed win7x64 in ide mode and there it works the next time i installed in ahci mode and no futuremark worked then i loaded bios default and it works again... i hope it works for you. Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Kreij (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey, fit,

Look in your event log to see if you can get us a little more detailed information on what is taking a dump here. You should get error codes and dll references.
Best way is to clear the logs and then run the 3DMark06 scan, you should have nothing (or very little) in the logs other than the probelm you are experienceing.
Post them so we can take a peek and maybe help.

We promise not to report any pr0n.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2009)

just to let you know i just installed the 191.07 drivers and now i get this error but going back to the 190.62 fixed it


----------



## Kreij (Oct 14, 2009)

Interesting.
A COM surrogate thread is created when the dllhosts process does not trust what it is running.
It creates an unattached thread to run it in case if totally craps out so that it does not take out dllhosts with it.
A program itself can create a COM surrogate thread, but most issues are do to flakey code that the dllhosts process does not like.
I would be wary of disabling processes. This error is a sort of "catch all" for untrusted code.
I would look for incompatibilities in apps or drivers first.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I had the same problem. I turned UAC on and all worked well.


----------

